# Don't it just figure?



## MikeWi (Apr 30, 2013)

Just venting here, pay no mind to it.  My PM1236 arrived in Milwaukee today  as expected, but they are unloading the truck (apparently takes all day ) and their only liftgate truck is going the wrong direction tomorrow, so possibly Thursday.  Not a bad wait except we go from the two perfect days we have today and tomorrow, to rain the rest of the week.  And it has to be uncrated and the pallet cut down outside before beginning the long process of moving it into the house. If I tarp it and wait the as-forecast 4 days to get out of the rain, I'll have to drag the pallet over wet, soft ground.  And my wife wonders why I'm so cynical all the time! LOL  The woman at Vitran was very nice and even somewhat sympathetic.  We're waiting till tomorrow to schedule a time.

:banghead:


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 30, 2013)

MikeWi said:


> Just venting here, pay no mind to it. My PM1236 arrived in Milwaukee today as expected, but they are unloading the truck (apparently takes all day ) and their only liftgate truck is going the wrong direction tomorrow, so possibly Thursday. Not a bad wait except we go from the two perfect days we have today and tomorrow, to rain the rest of the week. And it has to be uncrated and the pallet cut down outside before beginning the long process of moving it into the house. If I tarp it and wait the as-forecast 4 days to get out of the rain, I'll have to drag the pallet over wet, soft ground. And my wife wonders why I'm so cynical all the time! LOL The woman at Vitran was very nice and even somewhat sympathetic. We're waiting till tomorrow to schedule a time.
> 
> :banghead:




One suggestion, cover your machine in plastic sheeting then cover the plastic with a tarp. Good luck with your new machine.


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 30, 2013)

that sucks.

any chance to cover the ground with some tarps to leave it somewhat dry(er) until the weather clears out ?

best would be if the shipping company could flex a bit and make it in time before the bad weather obviously


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 30, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> best would be if the shipping company could flex a bit and make it in time before the bad weather obviously


Well what ya gonna do?  I just got off the phone with "Marge" at Vitran who was very polite and helpful and scheduled the delivery for Thur. morning.  I figure Thur. is forecast as scattered T-storms, but it's definite rain after that so what's the point of waiting till tomorrow to schedule and find out it's even more inconvenient?  She scheduled it for somewhere between 7:30 and 9:30am Thur. which is ideal.  I didn't even ask for the morning as I figured the liftgate is free when it's free, but this is perfect.  Just have to cross the fingers re: the rain, and then moving it.  I'm probably biting off more than I can chew here.


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 30, 2013)

2 sheets of plywood.......:thinking:


----------

